# Eteindre l'ecran de l'iMac



## bolos630 (11 Novembre 2008)

Salut tout le monde  

Hier j'ai installé windows xp via bootcamp sur mon iMac. Je dois avouer avoir eu quelques problèmes, mais grâce à ce forum j'ai pu les régler.  
J'ai juste une petite question: comment éteindre l'écran de l'iMac lorsque je suis sous xp? 
Je sais que sous Macintosh le raccourci est: ctrl+shift+eject Or celui-ci ne marche pas sous windows, j'ai pourtant bien installé l'os. 
 Je précise bien que je veux simplement éteindre l'écran et non mettre l'ordi en veille  

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ca serait super sympa.


----------



## Liyad (11 Novembre 2008)

Même problème


----------



## r e m y (11 Novembre 2008)

Sous MacOS X tu réussis à éteindre l'écran sans mettre l'ordi en veille ni éteindre complètement le Mac????


----------



## Flibust007 (11 Novembre 2008)

démarrer
éteindre l'ordinateur


----------



## bolos630 (11 Novembre 2008)

Oui sous MacOs X on peut éteindre SEULEUMENT l'ecran avec: ctrl+shift+eject

Personne n'a d'idée alors concernant mon problème?


----------



## Flibust007 (11 Novembre 2008)

Mais, je viens de te le dire.

Tu es  sous windows.


1° solution :
==> barre de tâches en dessous à gauche
==> démarrer 
==> arrêter

ou 2° solution 

CTRL + ALT + DEL 
==> arrêter le système


----------



## bolos630 (11 Novembre 2008)

Tu n'as pas compris ce que je veux lol
Je ne veux pas éteindre l'ordinateur
Je veux seuleument éteindre l'écran.


----------



## Flibust007 (11 Novembre 2008)

Donc, mettre en veille :

==> barre de tâches en dessous à gauche
==> démarrer 
==> mettre en veille.


----------



## bolos630 (11 Novembre 2008)

Arf encore raté :rateau:
Je désire éteindre l'ECRAN de l'imac
Je ne veux pas mettre en veille windows ni l'eteindre
Seuleument l'Ecran
Pour etre sur que tu comprennes: je veux que l'écran ne soit pas allumé et que windows continue à s'éxecuter.

Je te remercie de ton aide en tout cas Flibust007
Tu es le seul à t'intéresser à mon problème


----------



## DeepDark (11 Novembre 2008)

bolos630 a dit:


> Tu es le seul à t'intéresser à mon problème



Non moi aussi mais je ne connais pas la réponse... :rateau: 

Et patience, patience...


----------



## Flibust007 (11 Novembre 2008)

Ben oui, compris l'idée maintenant.
Dans le panneau de configuration
Option d'alimentation
Gestion avancée ... a cocher
Il y a un onglet pour ....
Tu règles l'extinction de l'écran après ... minutes

Non ?


----------



## Flibust007 (11 Novembre 2008)

En fait, c'est ceci :


----------



## bolos630 (11 Novembre 2008)

Voila J'aimerai faire ça mais en n'appuyant que sur une touche ou combinaison de touche


----------



## bolos630 (11 Novembre 2008)

J'ai trouvé un programme qui permet d'éteindre l'écran , mais ce n'est pas instantanné 
Si ca en interesse : http://www.wana.ma/forum//read.php?53,5677   , il faut chercher dans la discussion


----------



## Flibust007 (11 Novembre 2008)

Là, je suppose que windows permet de programmer une touche de fonction quelconque.
Par contre, pour OsX, j'ai mieux à te donner. Un widget qui s'appelle istarter2 et qui permet, en un click, soit d'éteindre la machine, soit de la redémarrer, soit de changer de session, soit encore d'entrer en mode veille.
http://www.logicielmac.com/section21/Widget.html
Gratuit et super facile. Moyen de le mettre en taille réduite et sur le bureau, dans un coin de l'écran.


----------



## r e m y (11 Novembre 2008)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Là, je suppose que windows permet de programmer une touche de fonction quelconque.
> Par contre, pour OsX, j'ai mieux à te donner. Un widget qui s'appelle istarter2 et qui permet, en un click, soit d'éteindre la machine, soit de la redémarrer, soit de changer de session, soit encore d'entrer en mode veille.
> http://www.logicielmac.com/section21/Widget.html
> Gratuit et super facile. Moyen de le mettre en taille réduite et sur le bureau, dans un coin de l'écran.



Bref un widget qui fait tout sauf ce qui est demandé dans ce fil: Eteindre l'écran SANS mettre en veille, SANS eteindre la machine... :rateau:

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai testé sur mon iMac la combinaison Ctrl-Shift-Eject.... ça n'éteint pas mon écran!


----------



## DeepDark (11 Novembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai testé sur mon iMac la combinaison Ctrl-Shift-Eject.... ça n'éteint pas mon écran!



Ca marche sur mon MacBook :mouais:


----------



## Dailyplanet (13 Novembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Ca marche sur mon MacBook :mouais:


 
Chez moi aussi...et c'est bien pratique car quelques fois je me connecte à distance sur mon ordi depuis internet.
Ah j'ai Leopard !

Dailyplanet


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Ca marche sur mon MacBook :mouais:


 C'est peut-être uniquement avec Leopard que ce raccourci clavier fonctionne;... (je suis toujours sous Tiger 10.4.11)


----------



## DeepDark (13 Novembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est peut-être uniquement avec Leopard que ce raccourci clavier fonctionne;... (je suis toujours sous Tiger 10.4.11)


C'est tout à fait possible


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (28 Août 2019)

Control-Shift⇧-Eject marche superbement


----------

